

Show HN: My new Facebook, Twitter, MySpace & LinkedIn iPhone app - olivercameron

I've spent around a year building a Facebook, Twitter, MySpace &#38; LinkedIn iPhone app, which aside from the API hell, has been a pretty fun experience! I think it's turned out really nice. It's been a technical challenge to sync not only a single address book, but also your address books on all the social networks, but in hindsight, I'd do it all again. I'd love to know what HN think's of it, the app URL is:<p>http://itunes.apple.com/app/friends-plus-facebook-twitter/id407846513?mt=8&#38;ls=1<p>Here are some promo codes, not sure how long they will last:<p>WPTA4M99L3YF
MR39LWPTKNYT
ME346Y3TPNY9
TY69MJN6ARYY
EKR3MAHFJAP4
======
jpedroso
Clickable link: [http://itunes.apple.com/app/friends-plus-facebook-
twitter/id...](http://itunes.apple.com/app/friends-plus-facebook-
twitter/id407846513?mt=8)

Great update on the UX; Significantly better. The design is lovely as always.
Way to go Taptivate!

------
ecto
Your design looks impeccable. I love the contact and compose screens.

If I had $.99 I would absolutely buy this but it would cut into my ramen
budget

~~~
olivercameron
Thanks! Here's a promo code to get it for free: P9MNMF6NWNJK.

~~~
ecto
Okay so I checked out your app. I was impressed and now I'm blown away.

The UI is gorgeous. The posts view is killer. I love how Facebook photos are
displayed. It took me a few seconds to figure out how everything works, after
that I realized this is what I've been looking for.

I think the only thing you can add to it is more API integration. It's perfect
for me. You have gained a fan.

It really interests me how decided to display syncing notifications. How did
you override the status bar?

~~~
olivercameron
Thanks! The status bar is a little bit of view order trickery. It's actually a
UIWindow that resides at the statusBarLevel + 1. The tricky part is making it
rotate with the window frame. There are a few open source implementations out
there on GitHub (no links handy, sorry).

------
JonLim
Friends Plus looks great - I took this promo code: EKR3MAHFJAP4

I'll leave a reply in a bit with my first impressions and suggestions.

~~~
JonLim
Wow, I was up and running a lot quicker than I thought I would be. Hope this
is some good feedback for you!

What I like: \- Setup was really easy; I entered my credentials and was done
\- I love being able to filter by stream or type of posts \- I love address
book integration \- Love notifications pulled in from across all my different
social media outlets \- Great presentation of my profile + tabs

What I don't like: \- Lists -> My Profiles -> Great design, but it pulls quite
a bit of info off my Facebook account, and unless it's a URL, tapping on it
does nothing \- Lists seems redundant, I can filter by stream anyway, can't I?

Just some initial thoughts, might come back for more later. Awesome work!

~~~
olivercameron
Thanks for all the feedback!

------
erichcervantez
Looks amazing...any chance on an Android version coming soon??

~~~
olivercameron
Perhaps, it's something I have been considering.

